# Coding a revison of Roux-en-Y



## crhunt78 (Dec 2, 2008)

One of our surgeons did a revision of a roux-en-Y and we cannot figure out what code is appropriate.  "I had to take down the previous anastomosis, oversew the gastric limb defect and create a new anastomosis just distal to the prior one....I then created just distal to that site, a new Roux-en-Y anastomosis..."

Does anyone have any suggestions?  Is this enough information?  We were looking at 44120 or 43860


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. I can tell you that i've billed out 43860 already, and it got denied by BCBS because it's in the "Gastric Bypass" section of the CPT book. My physician converted a gastrojejunostomy tube to a Roux-en-y.


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Corrected reply:

We use CPT 43659 with an explanation that this is a Lap Revision of a Roux with the Procedure Note.

If this is an open procedure use CPT 43848 if it truly is a revision of a "Roux".


----------

